# Anyone try Ashwagandha?



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I guess this is a supplement, so sorry if this is in the wrong section. I just used my judgment and put this here instead of the Meds section.

I just ordered a bottle of Ashwagandha to be delivered to my house in September. It's a natural root ground up in a capsule that's supposed treat anxiety really well. Originally, I was looking for a libido booster, since I have none. Then I thought, how convenient, its main purpose is to treat anxiety.

It hardly has any bad reviews. What are your experiences with it? I'll let you all know how it goes too. Does it interfere with anything else? Since I'm taking Paxil and it's working pretty well for me.. I'd really like to try this along with the Paxil, though. Most importantly, does it boost libido? And one last bit, how big are the pills??? They look pretty big and intimidating but I'll just have to learn how to take them!

Here's what I got:

https://www.amazon.com/ORGANIC-INDI...446&sr=8-1&keywords=organic+india+ashwagandha


----------



## ATI (Aug 9, 2016)

I've using it on and off for a while now. The first time I tried it, though, I became very sleepy a very short time afterwards -- and actually was in my car and driving home at the time.

My advice is to give it a test run before bedtime rather than during a time when you need to stay awake.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh dang. Okay, that's good to know. Will do, thanks!! By on and off, you mean you take it daily but stop for a while, right? Does the sleepiness go away?


----------



## ATI (Aug 9, 2016)

I've taken it on and off over a period of a decade or more with months or even years long gaps in usage.

After that first time where I became drowsy while driving, I never again took it during the daytime.

What I take for anxiety, and is working pretty well, is inositol. It does not cause me to feel drowsy but its one side effect I did experience, initially, is diarrhea. The diarrhea stopped soon after my system became adjusted to the supplement and I am now taking it in mega-doses of it, oftentimes during they day.

It is slightly sweet in taste and is available either as a powder or in capsules.


----------



## GabiG (Aug 1, 2016)

Well I have quite the opposite experience, couldn't sleep while taking it at night.. Just had to get up and do something. Not due to the anxiety, but just felt absolutely not tired. Maybe that's because Ashwagandha balances cortisol, so if yours is too low at night it might increase it. Using it during the day was different, put me in quite a dissociative mood, anxiety was gone but so was the ability to concentrate and feel the environment whatsoever. At least it's just my experience.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I guess this is a supplement, so sorry if this is in the wrong section. I just used my judgment and put this here instead of the Meds section.


There is actually a Thread in the med section 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/ashwagandha-1667729/#post1083450225 :grin2:

It does work some, even for me who been on Benzos for like 10 years...

It can cause drowsines so try it at night first...

It has no real interaction, it effects the CYP3A4, maybe some benzo like like Xanax or Triazolam, n other things that use CYP 3A4.

It can enhence the sedative effect of Benzo/sedatives n Alcohol..

Here is a good site about it, might be abit "overkill"
http://examine.com/supplements/Ashwagandha/


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I have. Back when I was 17. Tried the himalaya brand..not sure if it showed much effectiveness, though. I stopped eventually. I've been taking brahmi/gingko biloba pills for the past 13 months and it has helped me improve greatly.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

How many mgs did you guys take? I just realized for a week now I've only been taking 400mg, but that was just a test run anyway so I'm going to bump it up to 800 now, then more if I don't notice anything. My main goal is still to boost libido. Maybe it's all in my head but I *think* I can tell a slight difference already, or maybe it's having a "sugar pill" effect on me, there's a word for that but I forget what it is...



Alostgirl said:


> I've been taking brahmi/gingko biloba pills for the past 13 months and it has helped me improve greatly.


I never heard of that. I'll do some research on it. Is it expensive? What does it help you with, anxiety, staying awake, etc.?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Atheism said:


> Maybe it's all in my head but I *think* I can tell a slight difference already, or maybe it's having a "sugar pill" effect on me, there's a word for that but I forget what it is...


Placebo effect...you're welcome .

I never tried it but have heard great things about it.


----------



## Bashroot (Sep 2, 2016)

I've tried it but it no effect on me.


----------



## julianac13 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have heard of Ashwagandha before but thought it was just like the million other supplements people recommend that don't actually work. Just did a little research on it. Personally, this seems like it would be worth a try as it helps alleviate stress. I am curious about the interaction between prescription medications, however. Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Will do. Before I give a proper response, I'd like to test it out a little longer so my body truly gets used to it. Thus far, I don't notice much of a difference. I am taking 800mg (two pills a day) after only taking one a day for a week. I'm very tired a lot. I think that's how I am anyway so it's pretty hard to tell if Ashwagandha is making it worse. My sex drive is what I'm mostly paying attention to and I think it's been exactly the same if not a little bit better. It's very hard to tell yet. I'll be back with a more clear response further down the road!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^ Maybe something like Mucuna Pruriens, or Horny goat weed, panax ginseng, Maca could work...
http://examine.com/topics/libido/

I tried those mentioned, im currently trying out fenugreek, but im also currently on a stack of meds so its hard to say if it works, the meds kinda dampening the whole thing...

Ginko biloba i haven't tried, but in the link it got high "score" on increasing Libido, it sounds interesting for other uses as well.

Maca didn't work for me, but considering the taste of the powder form, one goes: wow this must work! ughhh it taste bad.:blank


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

@watertouch Thanks so much, I'm going to check those out. You tried all of those mentioned? What did you think of them? (although you're male and I'm female so the effects of libido might be different anyway..)

I need to figure something out with this libido thing. It's not working.

Here's my update. I stopped taking it for a week or so, but I was only taking 800mg which is pretty small for this pill. Therefore, it's hard to tell what's going on. Plus, I didn't really give it the full time to function I think it would need.

Starting tomorrow, I am going to take the recommended dose -- 1600mg per DAY, so two big pills in the morning and two big pills in the evening. I'll give one last update when all the pills are gone.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Atheism said:


> @*watertouch* Thanks so much, I'm going to check those out. You tried all of those mentioned? What did you think of them? (although you're male and I'm female so the effects of libido might be different anyway..)


Yeah altough alot of the arousal thing and such is "mental", ehh Maca would probably be good because it contains minerals and such, but it taste really crappy...

But probably Mucuna Pruriens wich contains L-Dopa, that raises dopamine lvls and might be the way to go, u get the dopamin "tingeling" it increase "reward seeking behavior" n such... 
Dopamine is important in the "arousal factor/spectrum" it also get converted/metabolised further to norepinephrine. But there is no real rule here, to much Dopamine makes you sleepy.

I would go with Mucuna, It should be cykled, so your brain doesn't adept to it, and it should not be taken with medicines like MAO-inhibitors or some Bloodpressure meds.

I use the brand: Now foods.

I also recently did another try with DAA (D-aspartic acid) This is probably not something i offically recomend... 
It increased my libido and morning erections. But the effect i doubt is posetive. Both the hormonal (that it would raise testo, it probably don't or only marginaly), but also the mechanism in the brain on NMDA-receptors.

At a glance it looks like the effect would be that it could increase the "excitatory neurotransmission" And that might *not *be good, and some people have written on forums that they don't like it, some report headaches...

Most tough notice an increased Libido, but no musclegain...

Yes its of course hard to find studies or forum reply/reports or such on females. MEN seems to be more both open with it and it being a "socialy accepted" topic.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I tried it and it think it gave me gut cramps, but I can't even drink tea. So I just nourish my body with vitamins and minerals, in food and supplements.

No libido means that your endocrine system isn't well nourished and rested enough to function. If you don't feed yourself properly for one, your body won't risk getting pregnant and needing to eat for two... The people who try getting babies in that state lose them, or they are born sick, or the shock of childbirth and losing an extra set of organs when the baby leaves make them crash into a distressed exhaustion... But antidepressants kills the libido... and make people fatter... It also causes hypoglycemia which causes depression, psychosis, and sudden death... So if the cause that lead you to them was unstable blood sugar from eating sugar and grains then crashing... the drugs can make you sicker... My sister took prozac to help her grieve her lover, and they gave her schizophrenia, but the doctors blamed her, locked her up and gave her more drugs... So... I'm glad you're trying natural stuff...

I read the book adrenal fatigue the 21st century stress syndrome. The vitamins and minerals and healthy diet worked better than herbs. If you have nutritional deficiencies and don't respect your limits... letting energy robbers suck the life out of you and poison you... it will take more than drugs and a herb to balance your life... Getting rid of the sugar roller coaster by banning grains, corn, soy, sugar and artificial stuff to make garbage look edible helped me a whole lot.

But I'm asexual, so I'm glad that I don't have a libido. I even avoid cinnamon because it boosted it... so maybe try grating a stick above natural plain yogurt with probiotics, with raw cashews and almonds, and maybe strawberries... 

If you were a guy... I read that being unable to get an erection is a sign of heart disease... which is a sign of lacking vitamin C and electrolytes to have a strong heart and blood... and the B complex is vital for energy...

If you are exhausted... that will be a too strenuous exercise...

Sex isn't vital, it's an extra after all the needs are fulfilled... so... maybe you should try balancing everything else first. Good luck figuring it out. In my case I had every nutritional deficiencies, didn't respect my limit, put other's wants above my needs, allowed disrespect and abuse, was poisoned by chemicals, intolerance/allergy to grains, soy was messing with my thyroid, low blood sugar... Geez, no wonder I was depressed and anxious.


----------



## RedZebra (Nov 10, 2016)

watertouch said:


> ^ Maybe something like Mucuna Pruriens, or Horny goat weed, panax ginseng, Maca could work...


Maca root is best for libido. Mucuna Pruriens can help if it's > 90%l-dopa. Horny goat weed is a waste of money. Panax ginseng gave me a little boost.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

RedZebra said:


> Maca root is best for libido. Mucuna Pruriens can help if it's > 90%l-dopa. Horny goat weed is a waste of money. Panax ginseng gave me a little boost.


After some further research, I am now going to buy maca root supplements for libido.

I never continued the ashwagandha like I said I would but I still have them so I'll just keep them for maybe one day.

Libido is now my only concern. Time to make a purchase! I'll update within a month or so.


----------



## Candarth (Nov 17, 2016)

I used to use Ashwagandha but have stopped as I found it was not as effective for me as using Omega-3 supplements.


What also works wonders for me is GABA, you can also find on Amazon. It really helps me calm my mind down and try and get to sleep.


Kava is another supplement that I found to be not as effective as Omega-3.


Hope that helps


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Atheism said:


> After some further research, I am now going to buy maca root supplements for libido.
> 
> I never continued the ashwagandha like I said I would but I still have them so I'll just keep them for maybe one day.
> 
> Libido is now my only concern. Time to make a purchase! I'll update within a month or so.


I've use maca root along with horny goat weed, and it does make a pretty noticeable difference. They promote not just an increased libido, but an increase in drive and motivation as well. They both apparently promote healthy testosterone production in men, which is how they work. Or at least that's from what I've read. That being said, I'm not sure how they affect women. I'm sure they should work the same.


----------



## Quinctilis (Jul 27, 2016)

Ashwagandha in combination with Rhodiola is the only plant who really works for me (social anxiety, mood, libido...), it's very powerful. Very soon i'll try the combinaison ashwagandha-bacopa (both from Himalaya brand) and see what's happen.


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice reccomendation. I will be trying this out.


----------

